# Fellow Floridians!



## Complexions (Oct 21, 2010)

What did you guys have to do in order to sell soaps, sugar scrubs, lotion bars, etc in FL?  Was it difficult to get the required permits?

I'm an esthetician, and have a facial room inside of a salon.  Sole prop, have a ficticious name, tax ID, already have all of that.  Thinking of adding homemade soaps and other bath and body to my retail line.  

I already have issues because my salon insurance wont cover the homemade stuff b/c it's considered private label, so looks like I'll have to carry 2 different ins policies.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 21, 2010)

Check out this link about Florida regulations.  Florida has tougher laws than the federal gov't when it comes to selling cosmetics, which includes lotions.  If I understand the law correctly, you can't even buy a lotion base, repackage, and sell it in this state.  I'm not sure about scrubs and bath salts, although I have seen folks selling all of these and more at farmer's markets.  Hmmm.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... hp?t=15858


----------



## TessC (Oct 21, 2010)

Anything other than soap requires a permit to manufacture cosmetics, details on that are here. 

You can't get a permit if you're manufacturing in your home, though.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 22, 2010)

Here's the quote from the Florida regs:
(r)Cosmetic manufacturer permit.—A cosmetic manufacturer permit is required for any person that manufactures or repackages cosmetics in this state. A person that only labels or changes the labeling of a cosmetic but does not open the container sealed by the manufacturer of the product is exempt from obtaining a permit under this paragraph.



Other states aren't so strict.  Sigh


----------



## Complexions (Oct 22, 2010)

*hhmmm*

Thanks for the links guys!  I had read that one topic already which got me to thinking how I could get a permit in FL.  

I will have to delve into this further but it appears as if I can get a permit if I do the manufacturing in the salon.  We DO have a kitchenette, so it could probably totally work!

Doesn't hurt to apply the worst they will say is no!


----------



## xraygrl (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't think a kitchenette would suffice. I think it has to be a commercial type kitchen. Everything SS, etc. If your kitchenette is also a break area and people have food and beverages in there, then definitely a no no.


----------



## palms1124 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am also in Florida.  Tried to find out about getting a license as a hobbyist.  State of Florida does not require a license for that.  So moved onto county and city as I wanted to get a Tax ID so I would/could legally charge and pay the sales tax involved.  No problem at the county level however my city does not allow any sort of business from a home and said I would be required to rent a warehouse.  Quite discouraging for someone just starting up and trying to get some of the money I invested in making all this soap :-(  Any ideas?


----------



## ewenique (Dec 1, 2010)

If you're not actually selling from your home/having customers come to your home to buy, it may be alright.  You are not able to manufacture cosmetics in your home - just soap with no drug or cosmetic claims.


----------

